# 16x16 deck in front of basement window



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm sure I'll get some feed back but, I would never build that deck that way.
Make it a free standing deck instead of attaching it to the house. DO not use deck blocks. Build it on Sonotubes filled with concrete set below the frost level, or have the post just set in concrete in a hole below frost level.

That way there's 0 chance of water leaks behind the siding, the deck will never need to be lifted to correct sags.

Every year we get calls from people with rotted sheathing, mud sills, rim joist, all from leaking ledgers.

Use 6 X 6's instead of 4 X 4's for the post, reason being they can be cut into so the rim joist have a full bearing surface and 2, though bolts can be used instead of one.


----------



## NickWa (Nov 17, 2011)

Joe,

Since the deck is under 24" from grade, I was told I didn't need a permit from the city. However, does this change if I am digging 4'? As the development is from the late 80s, I am concerned of ALOT of underground lines/wire/pipes/etc.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

As long as your lower then 24" from top of deck to grade it should be fine.
The 24" has nothing to do with how deep the post are.
Anytime your digging you should call MIss Utilitys or what ever it's called in your area so they can come out and mark the lines.


----------



## NickWa (Nov 17, 2011)

Ok, yeah I was just saying the 24" is the max height before a permit is required.


----------



## psilva8 (Jan 12, 2012)

Nick, Ontario One Call before you excavate.

http://www.on1call.com/


----------

